# woher kommen die "27648" bei analogausgängen



## roman79 (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo @ all,

ich hab da mal ne Frage: woher kommt der Wert "27648" bei den Analogausgängen der Siemens Karten. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das dieser Wert immer 100% des auszugebendes Wertes ist, egal ob V...mA...?

Danke vorab für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
deine Beobachtung stimmt soweit.
Wenn du es genau haben willst, dann solltest du dir bei Siemens mal die Datenblätter der Analogkarten ansehen. Der Bereich oberhalb von 27648 ist bei den Karten der Übersteuerungs-Bereich ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## roman79 (20 Februar 2009)

danke LL!

also muss mal ein dickes Lob loswerden: is echt ein Spitzen-Forum!:TOOL:


----------



## Maxl (24 Februar 2009)

Link zum Handbuch (z.B. S7-300 Baugruppendaten)
http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csFetch&nodeid=8860390&forcedownload=true

bzw. der zugehörige Beitrag
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/8859629

Kapitel 5.1 (ab Seite 208)
Hier ist die Analogwertwerdarstellung sehr gut beschrieben

mfg Maxl


----------



## roman79 (24 Februar 2009)

zerwus maxl!

danke für deine hilfe!

lg roman


----------

